# Zaph ZA5.5



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

building some new towers for a local guy. Here's last evenings work.

Should have some finished picks up tomorrow and a review coming shortly.

I had a couple IDQ v2 10's sitting around, so we threw those in the side to make it full range. Should be interested.

Gotta say, the zaph drivers sure are pretty for the price. Cone has a nice brushed stainless look.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Glad to see your still here buddy LOL....looking forward to the reviews


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

yea, I jumped on here to see if anyone had tried out those zaph drivers and I didn't see any info on them. Surprised me.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

Any updates? Reviews, pics?


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

tomorrow. I'll have a good evening of listening to them tonight. Just letting the glue dry, and the drivers to break in.

We've had such high humidity this week, that painting has been a very slow process.

Although, I did find a new favorite primer for mdf. Killz oil based works great to prime and seal.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

Finally had a day of sunshine (kind of) on sunday. Set the towers out front to finish drying out the paint and was gone 10 minutes and of course it rained. So, the front baffles are about worthless, and until I get some decent weather, I cannot build new ones.

I hate not having a garage anymore.............:disappointed:


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Dang sucky...


----------



## elad965 (Oct 9, 2009)

idq on the side of each speaker ? how much rms they getting ?

please add more pictures.


----------

